# What grade?



## LadyApple

Hey! I was wondering if anyone could tell me what grade these pieces are:

- Bohm: Bolero No. 9 from Albumblätter
- Haydn: Violinkoncert in G major
- Dvorak: Sonatina in G major op. 100

Me and my sister both play violin. We're going to a kind of "audition" in the spring and the pieces played have to be grade 5 or 6 .. 
We're just totally lost - we're from Denmark and here we don't usually use that grade-system. 
Therefore any help appreciated!


----------



## Stroopwafel

I'm not an expert but I would say those are around you standard maybe just a bit higher like grade 7


----------



## TRendfrey

Don't worry-I'm even from the States and I have never come across the grade system first or even second hand. I have only heard about it from others on the internet.


----------

